# VServer für privaten Mail-/Webserver gesucht

## MiC

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem bezahlbaren VServer für einen privaten Mailserver auf Postfix/Dovecot Basis und einen kleinen Webserver. Auf dem Server soll Gentoo Linux laufen. Bis jetzt habe ich Netcup und nbiserv ausprobiert. Leider mit mäßigem Erfolg. Netcup bietet kein Gentoo Image an und eine Installation per Hand ist gescheitert. Bei nbiserv läuft das 32-bit Image nicht, zudem setzten sie einen alten Kernel ein (2.6.26), womit Gentoo in der aktuellsten "Version" von Gentoo wohl nicht so gut klar kommt. Wo habt ihr euren VServer gebucht?

Gruß MiC

----------

## py-ro

Gut gemeinter Rat, Gentoo und vServer vertragen sich nicht wirklich gut, da die Pflege der Serverumgebung dank Rollingreleases viel Zeit beansprucht, wird dies meisten einfach gelassen. Was häufig dann zu Problemen in den Gast instanzen führt.

Py

----------

## MiC

Danke für den Rat, nur was soll ich sonst machen? Ein Rootserver ist um das vielfache teurer als ein VServer und ne andere Distribution kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Wo gibt es denn kleine bezahlbare Rootserver?

Gruß MiC

----------

## py-ro

Was verstehst unter Bezahlbar?

Py

----------

## Necoro

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Gut gemeinter Rat, Gentoo und vServer vertragen sich nicht wirklich gut, da die Pflege der Serverumgebung dank Rollingreleases viel Zeit beansprucht, wird dies meisten einfach gelassen. Was häufig dann zu Problemen in den Gast instanzen führt.
> 
> Py

 

Wo ist hier für dich die Unterscheidung zwischen Gast und Server?

----------

## py-ro

Ich mein den Server für die vServer, also das Basissystem.

Py

----------

## Necoro

Wenn ich das richtig lese, geht es dem MiC aber um das OS auf dem VServer. Was auf dem hostenden Server läuft kann einem ja schnurz sein  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Bei einem vServer eben leider nicht. Bei den VPS-Servern sieht das schon wieder anders aus.

Py

----------

## Necoro

Aber was auf dem hostenden Server läuft, weiß man ja eh net, wenn man net nachfragt. Aber ich bezweifle. dass es Gentoo ist  :Smile: 

/edit: Und Anbieter unterscheiden selten zwischen VPS und vServer. Also sie benutzen eigentlich nur letzteres als Überbegriff.

----------

## py-ro

Aber der Gast ist indirekt vom Kernel des Hosts abhängig, bei vServer.

Das zweite ist ein anderes Probelm.  :Smile: 

----------

## MiC

Es gibt auch Anbieter, die XEN Guests vermieten. Also nichts mit VServer oder so. nbiserv ist so ein Anbieter.

Ich wollte jedoch nur erfahren, ob hier jemand Gentoo auf seinem "virtuellen" Server einsetzt und mit seinem Anbieter zufrieden ist.

Meine absolute Schmerzgrenze wären 20€ im Monat, ich denke dafür bekommt man keinen Rootserver.

Gruß

----------

## Necoro

 *MiC wrote:*   

> Bei nbiserv läuft das 32-bit Image nicht, zudem setzten sie einen alten Kernel ein (2.6.26), womit Gentoo in der aktuellsten "Version" von Gentoo wohl nicht so gut klar kommt.

 

Da ich meinen VServer unter Xen haben wollte, habe ich mir auch nbiserv angeschaut. Und du hast Recht: Das 32-bit Image tut nicht. Aber dafür gibts eine Lösung: Udev auf 141 downgraden  :Smile: 

Ich habe bei denen bereits ein Ticket aufgemacht, mit der Bitte dies im Image zu tun.

----------

## Keepoer

Moin,

 *MiC wrote:*   

> Ich wollte jedoch nur erfahren, ob hier jemand Gentoo auf seinem "virtuellen" Server einsetzt und mit seinem Anbieter zufrieden ist.

 

ich hatte mal auf einem vServer (relativ bekannter, wenn auch nicht hochgelobter Hoster) Gentoo laufen. Installation läuft halt mehr oder weniger wie auf dem Desktop ab, nur dass die Netzwerkinterfaces entprechend angelegt werden müssen und es keinen Kernel gibt. Perfomrance des fertigen Systems war deutlich schneller als das SuSE vorher.

Allerdings war bei dem ersten glibc oder gcc Update Schluss. Der Server hatte 512 MB Ram und ist dann immer abgebrochen. Eigene Swaps waren auch nicht möglich. Und für einen einfachen vSerer cross-compiling zu machen... nein danke!

Von daher würde ich dir davon abraten. Brauchst du sicher einen vServer? Viele Shared-Hosting-Angebote bieten für weniger Geld vergleichbar viele Features und sind teilweise auch performanter...

Just my 2 cents...

MfG

Keep

----------

## wmark

Vielleicht hilft dir ja diese Anleitung:

http://mark.ossdl.de/2010/02/gentoo-on-a-linux-vserver-partition-with-wrong-initstyle/

 :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Diese vServer sind einfach zu eingeschränkt von der Leistung und RAM, als das ich Gentoo empfehlen würde. Wenn was schief geht (und das wird es), dann ist das Teil nicht erreichbar...

----------

## Necoro

Also ich hab mir jetzt nen Xen-VServer mit 128MB RAM und 1GB swap bei nbiserv.de geholt... Hab da ein Gentoo draufgepackt -- allein schon, weil ich vorher Debian probiert hatte und damit einfach net klar komme. Ich werde mal sehen, wie lange das gut geht...

----------

## jodel

ich habe keine Erfahrung damit, würde denn das nbiserv VS-Micro Angebot (60mb RAM) für einen kleinen Emailserver, einfachen Webserver und IRC Bouncer ausreichen?

edit: bei proplay.de bieten sie auch vserver mit gentoo an.

----------

## Necoro

 *jodel wrote:*   

> ich habe keine Erfahrung damit, würde denn das nbiserv VS-Micro Angebot (60mb RAM) für einen kleinen Emailserver, einfachen Webserver und IRC Bouncer ausreichen?

 

Nein ... 128 MB solltest du dir schon genehmigen, wenn du nicht bei jeder Lastspitze in den Swap abrutschen willst. Bei mir läuft bisher ein lighttpd mit diensten, mysql, postfix und dovecot und ich bin ohne Last bei 78 MB RAM Vebrauch (wobei die Speicherfresser PHP und Python sind).

 *Quote:*   

> edit: bei proplay.de bieten sie auch vserver mit gentoo an.

 

Das bei Proplay ist aber OpenVZ. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man bei sowas mehr RAM im Angebot braucht, weil von den laufenden Diensten nicht der 'real verbrauchte', sondern der 'virtuell allokierte' RAM als verbraucht angesehen wird. Zum Vergleich: Mein MySQL braucht 7.5 MB real (RES) ... aber 31 MB virtuell (VIRT).

----------

## jodel

ich hab jetzt mal einen proplay mini vserver mit gentoo ausprobiert. Es läuft dovecot, postfix, lighttpd und syslog-ng und der RAM Verbrauch liegt bei 35 MB laut Anzeige des proplay web frontend.

----------

## ScytheMan

Wenns grad um proplay geht, gibts hier ran irgendwo einen größeren Haken? (Außer das man nicht weiß wieviele User auf dem Rootserver sind) 

https://www.proplay.biz/special.html

----------

## jodel

ist ein gutes Angebot denke ich. Der Grund warum ich mich für den "normalen" vserver entschiede habe war, dass es dieses Angebot anscheinend nicht mit Gentoo gibt und ich nicht weiß wie streng die das mit dem Verbot als Fileserver handhaben.

dafür hast du mehr RAM, mehr HD, mehr Traffic und eine etwas bessere CPU.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Quote:*   

>  Betriebssysteme: CentOS 5.4 Mini 32 Bit, Gentoo 10.1 Mini 32 Bit

 

bisschen versteckt, aber gentoo scheint möglich zu sein.

----------

## Necoro

 *jodel wrote:*   

> ich hab jetzt mal einen proplay mini vserver mit gentoo ausprobiert. Es läuft dovecot, postfix, lighttpd und syslog-ng und der RAM Verbrauch liegt bei 35 MB laut Anzeige des proplay web frontend.

 

Kannst du mal per htop oder so schauen ob der verbrauchte RAM sich aus VIRT oder aus RES ergibt? (Sieht man relativ schnell durch Überschlagen)  :Smile: 

----------

## jodel

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *jodel wrote:*   ich hab jetzt mal einen proplay mini vserver mit gentoo ausprobiert. Es läuft dovecot, postfix, lighttpd und syslog-ng und der RAM Verbrauch liegt bei 35 MB laut Anzeige des proplay web frontend. 
> 
> Kannst du mal per htop oder so schauen ob der verbrauchte RAM sich aus VIRT oder aus RES ergibt? (Sieht man relativ schnell durch Überschlagen) 

 

habs mit htop gecheckt, es ist definitiv RES

----------

## ScytheMan

Frage zu VServern mit OpenVZ (z.b. das proplay angebot):

Ich habe mich ein wenig eingelesen und so wie ich das sehe hat OpenVZ einen Vorteil durch einen geringen Overhead, der dadurch erreicht wird, dass das Gast-System gar keinen eigenen Kernel am Laufen hat?

Begrenzt das nicht die Freiheit im Gastsystem immens (z.B. bei der Wahl von Dateisystemen)? Ergo: Man ist als Gastsystemnutzer auf Gedeih und Verderb dem Serveradmin ausgeliefert, was die Wahl des Kernels angeht?

Ist das richtig so, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Wie sieht es mit der Sicherheit bei OpenVZ aus (z.B. im Vergleich zu Xen)? Für mich klingt das, wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab nach halbherziger Virtualisierung.

----------

## s.hase

OpenVZ und Xen sind verschiedene Dinge. OpenVZ ist wie z.B. VServer eine Betriebssystemvirtualisierung für Linux. Es kann also nur Linux als Gastsystem laufen und es wird immer der Kernel des Servers genutzt. Wenn man eh Linux als Gast nutzen will kein großer Nachteil.

----------

## Necoro

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Ergo: Man ist als Gastsystemnutzer auf Gedeih und Verderb dem Serveradmin ausgeliefert, was die Wahl des Kernels angeht?

 

Ist man das nicht bei Xen auch? Also ich kann nix am Kernel ändern hier ...

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   Ergo: Man ist als Gastsystemnutzer auf Gedeih und Verderb dem Serveradmin ausgeliefert, was die Wahl des Kernels angeht? 
> 
> Ist man das nicht bei Xen auch? Also ich kann nix am Kernel ändern hier ...

 

Meine Vorstellung von Virtualisierung (Xen, KVM etc.):

Host-System mit Host-Kernel stellt eine "virtuelle HW" bereit auf die dann das Gastsystem mit eigenem Kernel (und den meine ich) zugreift.

Bei OpenVZ sieht das meiner Meinung so aus:

Host-System mit Host-Kernel stellt eine "virtuelle HW" bereit auf die dann das Gastsystem mit Host-Kernel (und den meine ich) zugreift, welcher zusätzlich noch "Ressourcen shared".

Oder lieg ich damit falsch?

----------

## makukasutota

http://www.carrot-server.com/de/products/

Ich hab dort einen VPS mit Gentoo im Einsatz, läuft sehr gut und ohne Probleme.

Wird aber auch über OpenVZ virtualisiert.

Und ja zu deiner Frage bzgl. Kernel und XEN/OpenVZ

Meines Wissens ist es genau so wie du schreibst. Was aber OpenVZ nicht umbedingt

langsamer macht. Man hat nur weniger Kontrolle über den eingesetzten Kernel des VPS.

----------

## ScytheMan

Ich hol den Thread mal aus der Versenkung, wegen einer kurzen Frage:

Lohnt es sich auf einem OpenVZ Virtualisiertem Server das hardened Profil im Gastsystem zu nutzen oder ist das nur unnötiger Ballast, da man eh nicht von den hardened sources profitiert?

----------

## Treborius

von einem v-server mit gentoo würde ich abraten,

ich hab das mal probiert bei irgendeinem anbieter welcher ausdrücklich gentoo 

unterstützen "wollte" (und selbst die sind rar)

ende vom lied war irgendsowas : 

das das virtuelle filesystem unterstützte nicht mehr als rund 10.000 dateien 

(ist lange her, genau zahl ist mir heute unbekannt)

==> portage-tree entpacken war unmöglich

==> anbietet sagte mir, gentoo wäre schon möglich, portage-tree bitte via nfs auslagern

==> kündigung   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> von einem v-server mit gentoo würde ich abraten

 

Also meiner läuft wunderbar mit Gentoo  :Smile: . Hatte auch kurzzeitig Debian ausprobiert, aber sobald ich von irgendwas ne aktuelle Version haben wollte gabs das absolute Chaos. Da lob ich mir mein Gentoo.

P.S: Hab nen Xen-Server mit 256MB RAM bei nbiserv.

----------

## ScytheMan

@ necoro hast du irgendwelche lowram einstellungen getroffen? welches profil nutzt du?

bei mir ist portage ziemlich viel am speicher fressen.

meiner hat 384mb ram

----------

## Necoro

ich nutze das normale x86 hardened profil. ich hab außerdem auch noch 1 GB swap.

----------

## jodel

ich nutze auf meinem vserver auch gentoo und bin ziemlich zufrieden. Meiner hat 384 RAM und ich verwende das x86 default profile, das war so voreingestellt.

Der Ram reicht eigentlich sehr gut, ich kann bei laufendem Betrieb (lighttpd, postfix, dovecot, spamd, ejabberd, denyhosts, syslog-ng) locker emergen und updaten. Nur bei gcc updates musste ich bisher die laufenden Dienste runterfahren, da hat der RAM nicht gereicht.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *jodel wrote:*   

> ich nutze auf meinem vserver auch gentoo und bin ziemlich zufrieden. Meiner hat 384 RAM und ich verwende das x86 default profile, das war so voreingestellt.
> 
> Der Ram reicht eigentlich sehr gut, ich kann bei laufendem Betrieb (lighttpd, postfix, dovecot, spamd, ejabberd, denyhosts, syslog-ng) locker emergen und updaten. Nur bei gcc updates musste ich bisher die laufenden Dienste runterfahren, da hat der RAM nicht gereicht.

 

hast du spezielle einstellungen getroffen?

im moment verwendet ich das amd64 hardened profil und kriege gcc bei 384mb nicht gebaut. 

liegt das an hardened? amd64? oder beidem? bei dir scheints ja zu klappen.

ich hab auch nochmal lowlevel CFLAGS gesetzt davor:

CFLAGS="$CFLAGS --param ggc-min-expand=0 --param ggc-min-heapsize=8192"

bringt aber irgendwie nichts.

jemand einen rat?

ich könnte natürlich per distcc jetzt das ganze hier auf meinem rechner compilen, lohnt das?

hier die fehlermeldung:

```

cc1: out of memory allocating 392264 bytes after a total of 159649792 bytes

make[3]: *** [insn-attrtab.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5/work/build/gcc'

make[2]: *** [all-stage1-gcc] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5/work/build'

make[1]: *** [stage1-bubble] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5/work/build'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5 failed:

 *   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4950:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *   environment, line 5545:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3120:  Called gcc_do_make

 *   environment, line 2907:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5/work/build'

```

----------

## manuels

Nutzt du keinen Swap (der groß genug ist)?

(Oder über ich hier gerade irgendwas)

----------

## ScytheMan

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Nutzt du keinen Swap (der groß genug ist)?
> 
> (Oder über ich hier gerade irgendwas)

 

openvz kann leider keinen swap bereitstellen :/

----------

## Necoro

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> openvz kann leider keinen swap bereitstellen :/

 

Bei OpenVZ ist Gentoo sicherlich nicht empfehlenswert. Denn durch das RAM-Mgmt unter OpenVZ wird immer der "reservierte" RAM 'berechnet' -- unter Xen aber nur der wirklich benutzter. Das macht ein Riesenunterschied (zB MySQL: 150 MB vs 16 MB). Bei VZ brauchst du denke ich mal schon 1 oder 2 GB

----------

## jodel

evtl. liegts an 64bit, das braucht ja etwas mehr RAM.

mein vserver läuft auch unter OpenVz (ich bin bei proplay) und ich konnte gcc sogar mit nur 256 MB RAM einwandfrei kompilieren. Habe dann aber auf 384 erhöht und jetzt auf 512.

hier mal ein screenshot von htop:

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/2065/201010172202161920x1080.png

----------

## ScytheMan

nuja das interessante ist

gcc 4.3.4 compiled einwandfrei, während 4.4.3 wohl zuviel ram braucht.  :Smile: 

----------

## dtmaster

wer einen vserver benötigt kann sich ja mal melden..

ich habe auf meinen Root's XenServer 5.6 laufen.. Sprich nix mit Host Kernel..

möglich sind:

VServer - 1 CPU = 2,4 GHz + 512 MB Ram + 100 GB HDD + eigene Ip + OS nach wahl

VServer - 2 CPU = 2 x 2,4 GHz + 1024 MB Ram + 150 GB HDD + eigene IP + OS nach Wahl

OS 32 oder 64 bit möglich.

Einfach melden.

PS: Gentoo rennt da spitze drauf.

----------

## Necoro

 *makukasutota wrote:*   

> http://www.carrot-server.com/de/products/
> 
> Ich hab dort einen VPS mit Gentoo im Einsatz, läuft sehr gut und ohne Probleme.
> 
> Wird aber auch über OpenVZ virtualisiert.

 

Ich bin jetzt, nachdem bei meinem alten Hoster die Performance in den Keller ging, auch zu carrotserver gewechselt (ich gebs zu: einer der ausschlaggebenden Punkte war diese coole Karotte  :Very Happy: ). Entgegen meiner vorherigen OpenVZ-Basherei läuft das sehr gut (und vor allem: flott wie sau  :Shocked: ) und braucht zwar wie vorhergesagt mehr RAM -- aber weniger RAM als gedacht (ein System was 150 MB unter Xen zzgl Buffers und Caches belegte, belegt jetzt ~500 MB). Auch Gentoo funktioniert da super -- die haben sogar einen eigenen RSync-Mirror  :Smile: .

----------

## jodel

kleine Update von mir für alle die es interessiert:

nach einigen Monaten mit eigenem Mailserver bin ich wieder dazu übergegangen, meine mail mit google apps zu verwalten.

Gründe waren u.a. folgende:

-Wartungsaufwand extrem, nach Updates funktionierte meistens irgendwas nicht.

-spamassassin filtert nicht gut, kein Vergleich zu google trotz manueller Anpassung.

-außerdem ist bei google gleich der jabber server eingebaut, jetzt brauch ich den auch nicht mehr extra zu hosten.

trotzdem habe ich bei der Einrichtung einiges gelernt und empfehle es jedem sich mal damit auseinanderzusetzen.

mein nächstes Projekt auf meinem vserver: einen Minecraft server einrichten  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

 *jodel wrote:*   

> Wartungsaufwand extrem, nach Updates funktionierte meistens irgendwas nicht.

 

Echt? Nachdem mein Server einmal lief musste ich nix mehr dran rumschrauben.

 *Quote:*   

> spamassassin filtert nicht gut, kein Vergleich zu google trotz manueller Anpassung.

 

Ich benutz dspam: Einfacher zu konfigurieren, braucht viel weniger Ressourcen, und einmal richtig präpariert (das muss man halt schon machen ^^) läuft das schnurrend vor sich hin. Ist in Kombination mit zen.spamhaus.org als DNSBL der einzige Spamabwehrmechanismus bei mir (kein dummes greylisting oder so) und läuft hervorragend.

----------

